# C++ in Java einbinden



## Corcovado (20. Dez 2004)

Hallo,
mich wuerde mal interessieren wie man C++ in Java einbinden kann? Hat jemand da vielleicht ein Tutorial auf Lager?

Wie geht man dabei vor - Ist es moeglich C++ Code direkt einzubinden - wie wuerde der dann eigentlich kompiliert werden? oder muesste man etwaige C++ Module als eigenstaendige Programme schreiben und kompilieren und das fertige Programm dan einbinden?
Danke schon mal...


----------



## abollm (20. Dez 2004)

Schau einmal in den einschlägigen Quellen unter dem Stichwort JNI (= Java Native Interface) nach, z.B. hier:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/guide/jni/


----------



## thE_29 (21. Dez 2004)

Und hier noch ein Link

http://java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/Programming/JDCBook/jni.html

Fallst du fragen hast, mich fragen, ich spiel mich da oft rum mit dem JNI!


----------

